# woooho my old technics sa404 still works lol



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

pulled out my relic from the garage (goodwill time lol)

and said let me see if this works still, bam!!! both channels as clean as 1975 lol

gotta love the wood side pieces lol

the funny thing is that it has TWO tape channels, with each having an input and record output lol


man I havent touched a cassette in like 10 years lol, I have all my college radio dj recordings on tape though, maybe I can finally transfer them to mp3 for safe keeping



*since it doesnt have a set subwoofer output

think i could use one of the tape recording OUTPUTS to send a full range signal to a powered subwoofer?
*


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

newtitan said:


> *since it doesnt have a set subwoofer output
> 
> think i could use one of the tape recording OUTPUTS to send a full range signal to a powered subwoofer?
> *


Sure, it could be done, but I think the Tape out is a fixed level and not variable (tied to the volume control).

At least thats how my old Technics was.


----------

